# N-scale 32 x 72 layout retirement plan



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Now that i am retired at 50 (permanent disability), i have made enough room to do the layout size stated above. Living in basement apartment this was a spare storage section that i am using. 
Basically this will keep me busy during the winter. 

This is going to be my main project when i am not setting up a 24 x 48 layout for me and my 
3 1/2 year old granddaughter to play with. 

Pics will be taken during the process of both.

During the warmer months i buy and sell mini bikes and go karts.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

32x72 as in feet?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DT&I said:


> 32x72 as in feet?




Living in basement apartment this was a spare storage section that i am using.


Got to be inches.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

big ed said:


> Living in basement apartment this was a spare storage section that i am using.
> 
> 
> Got to be inches.


Um yeah, inches


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a nice size for N.

Can you imagine building a 32 foot x 72 foot N scale layout?


----------

